# Reconditioning a battery?



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a Deka 6-D100-13 12volt 600AH 30amp battery. It mentions 1.280-1.295 Full Charge Specific Gravity.

It probably hasn't been touched for 5+ years and is at 10volts.

How do I go about bringing this battery back to life?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This should help: Battery Desulfators - Fact or Fiction - Import Tuner Magazine


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

asksteve said:


> i have a deka 6-d100-13 12volt 600ah 30amp battery. It mentions 1.280-1.295 full charge specific gravity.
> 
> It probably hasn't been touched for 5+ years and is at 10volts.
> 
> How do i go about bringing this battery back to life?


other than kauboy's post, banging it on the floor or letting it ride in the back a truck on a dirt road,
will cause loose sulfides to travel into the well at the bottom of the battery and make that already there settle down,
keeping the stuff from shorting the battery.

This trick works for standard lead/acid batteries, not the jell type.


----------

